# Keyboard and mouse not working :(



## tekun (Jan 18, 2012)

So, the problem is, the keyboard and mouse are not working, so i cannot do anything on my computer (laptop).

The problems began yesterday, after I turned automatic updates ON, and downloaded a lot of updates and I installed them (77 of them)  After that, I restarted computer and it worked after startup (however, there was one error, MOM.exe, application failed to start). I went on the internet to search about that error, it was something with ati catalyst control center, I dont think that error has anything with keyboard and mouse not working, but...? And computer worked about 10 minutes after those updates, and then it froze. I restarted it, and since then, keyboard and mouse are not working. 

And now, every time i reboot computer, Windows boots just fine, it starts, it connects to a wireless network, even downloads updates, but keyboard and mouse are not working. Also, USB ports are not working, I tried inserting USB flash stick but nothing happens, even that little light on usb stick dont work. I connected mobile phone via USB cable to computer, and nothing happens, but at least my mobile phone battery is charging. 
I tried inserting windows CD, and it starts just fine when pc is on. When I reboot the computer, I cannot go into bios and cannot start in safe mode because keyboard is not working. I cannot even start new installation of windows because when it says, press any key to boot from cd, it doesnt work  Only thing i can to is to turn it off or restart.

However, when computer goes automatically to stand-by mode, and I press a button on keyboard, it awakes  I can also change background lighting on display with keyboard buttons (Fn + L, R arrows)

Computer is acer aspire 5100 series laptop, win xp sp3, turion 2.0 ghz, 2 gb ram, ati xpress 1100...never had problem like this before. Please help meeee, and sorry if my english is not perfect...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try tapping F8 as the computer boots and then choose last known good configuration


----------



## tekun (Jan 18, 2012)

No, sorry, I wrote already that it doesnt work...  

I'll try with portable linux distribution that starts itself automatically from cd


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What happens if you try to enter the bios from boot.

have you tried the troubleshooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## tekun (Jan 18, 2012)

Couldn't enter bios because my keyboard didn't work  

Thanks for that guide you posted me, but I already had read and tried similar things. Me and my friend disassembled my laptop, removed and reinserted the RAM, HDD and wireless card. We tried to locate the motherboard battery and replace it, but we couldn't do it since it is ...dunno the english word for it, but it is irreplaceable  so we haven't touched it. We put all back together and started the laptop, but there was another error. Black screen and something like: resource conflict - PCI network controller something not working, in slot 06, something like that. And F1 to resume, F2 to setup. I tried pressing F1 and F2, but it didnt work, since my keyboard didn't work from before.
Could it be that my motherboard is dying?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi here is the service manual for the 5100 Acer Aspire 5100 Service Manual Removal Disassembly
I wonder if your network controller or wifi has gone south


----------



## tekun (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah, im pretty sure that we didnt reconnect wireless card properly. I'll open my laptop again and disconnect it, and then try turning it on. It should boot normally, I assume  Then ill try with portable linux  
Of course, I could simply take laptop to a technician, but that would be too simple 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## evath (May 19, 2012)

I know this is overly simplistic but hasn't been mentioned yet and might have good results, but have you tried plugging in an external keyboard and external mouse to your laptop? 
This might be the "keys locked in the car for hours, but passenger door is unlocked" solution to the problem, until you can reload the drivers for the mouse and keyboard.


----------

